# Alardy goats bucks from Saudi arabia



## Naef hajaya (Mar 25, 2010)

Alardy goats bucks from Saudi arabia


----------



## stano40 (Mar 25, 2010)

These guys are awesome.  Thanks for posting the photo's I am enjoying looking at different breeds from around the world.

Do they produce a high grade of cashmere?

bob


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 25, 2010)

Majestic.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 25, 2010)

From a distance, they almost look like Afghan Hounds. I do like the mop of curls that they have--cute factor


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 26, 2010)

If I had one of these and it was a buck, his name would definitely be _Elvis_.


----------

